# E & M exam element guidelines



## wynonna (Mar 31, 2017)

Have any of you heard that in July 1, 2017 exam elements are changing from 2-7 elements for Expanded problem-focused and Detailed,
 or 2-4 elements for Expanded problem-focused and 5-7 for detailed to:
2-5 elements for expanded problem focused and 6-7 for detailed?
That means exam level may change from 4 to 3 if only 5 elements are used
By elements I mean a body/organ system with at least 2 points per area on body.
According to Medicare, now at least 6 body/organ systems will be necessary for a level 4 (detailed) exam
Is this right?
Are there any updated E and M audit worksheets out there to reflect new exam requirements?
thanks


----------



## ellzeycoding (Mar 31, 2017)

This is from a bulletin from *NGS Medicare contractor *only if you are choosing to follow the '95 exam guidelines.

As far as I know it's not a universal CMS policy, and it's been clarified for just 2 types of exams.

Here is the bulletin.  

https://www.ngsmedicare.com/ngs/portal/ngsmedicare/newngs/home-lob/news-alerts/news-articles/news-detail/changes%20in%20cpt%20coding%20em%20requirements

Again, so far this is just NGS (National Government Service)'s policy. It doesn't reflect change in policy or requirements from other CMS contractors or commercial carriers.


----------

